# 1h compilando y ... violacion de segmento

## Arreche

Buenas me baje el bz2 del stage3 v1.2 e hice lo siguiente:

root@localhost# chroot gentoo/

bash-2.05a# emerge rsync

bash-2.05a# emerge icewm

y tras 1 h de descarga y compilacion aparece esto:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

xftgram.y:168: warning: previous rule lacks an ending `;'

make[3]: *** [xftgram.c] Violación de segmento

make[3]: Saliendo directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib/Xft'

make[2]: *** [depend] Error 2

make[2]: Saliendo directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc/lib'

make[1]: *** [depend] Error 2

make[1]: Saliendo directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.0-r12/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 13, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree/xfree-4.2.0-r12.ebuild .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

he probado en varios pcs y con la xfree-4.2.0-r9.ebuild obteniendo siempre el mismo resultado. Que estoy haciendo mal? Como puedo solucionarlo?

----------

## arreche

Se trababa de la version del "bison" x lovisto la version nueva se peta. Simplemente hay k seguir estos pasos para solucionar este y otros problemas causados x el mismo motivo:

-----------------------------------------

#emerge -C bison

#cd /usr/portage/sys-devel/bison/

#emerge bison-1.28-r3.ebuild

------------------------------------------

y listo

----------

## TcB

Gracias, tenia el mismo problema on la r12...

----------

